# My accountant wants to speak to me about Uber.



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

So I emailed my accountant today to obtain information on how to operate as an independent UberX contractor. I gave him a brief description on the whole "P2P/ride share" side of Uber and what my obligations were to ensure I meet correct procedures when it comes to tax time. 

Initially he advised that I require an ABN (Australian Business Number), when I advised that Uber does not require this from me he then proceeded to tell me that he wants to talk to me about it by phone. 

I can't help but feel I'm going to get drilled by him and although I LOVE driving, I can't help but feel I'm doing something that's not legit. 

I was inspired by Uber as a passenger during my recent travels throughout the USA, and was stoked when it was finally introduced here in Australia, but in all honesty, after reading hundreds of posts on here, the whole thing feels sus (as a driver).

I have the bitter sweet thoughts of "but I'm not the only UberX driver out there" so "how can it still be in full operation worldwide if it's claimed "illegal" (from what I'm reading) here in Australia". 

Ultimately I contacted my accountant so I knew how to justify my uber income when it comes to tax time (obviously I'm trying to do the right thing), because clearly after contacting Uber support they advised I should contact my accountant for assistance....

BLARGH! 

Maybe I'm being too soft, but damn it feels too hard and maybe I should just concentrate on my day job.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I would love to help, as a tax professional, but I dot know the rules of the road down under.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Most people i know put their Uber earnings into a non Vat registered Ltd Co.

Earnings from Vatable earnings are 0ut through a Vat registered Co.

I don't know how Uber are arranging their Vat.

And to be honest it is their problem not mine.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Just follow his advise and do things correctly. If it costs you more money then so be it. Factor that in and see if it is still worth it. If the money is just not there but you really like doing it just as something fun to do with your time then treat it that way. Because with rates going lower and lower at some point all drivers will just be basically volunteers.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

We are heading that direction.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

fooch said:


> So I emailed my accountant today to obtain information on how to operate as an independent UberX contractor. I gave him a brief description on the whole "P2P/ride share" side of Uber and what my obligations were to ensure I meet correct procedures when it comes to tax time.
> 
> Initially he advised that I require an ABN (Australian Business Number), when I advised that Uber does not require this from me he then proceeded to tell me that he wants to talk to me about it by phone.
> 
> ...


Hey Fooch! Welcome

My accountant advised me that I had to withold and pass on the Quarterly GST amount. Even if you're under the 55k pa limit you still need to pass on that GST. Many UBERX and UBER Black drivers assume that the GST component is dealt with by UBER. That is not the case.

So register for GST, pay income tax upfront and all will be fine


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Fooch! Welcome
> 
> My accountant advised me that I had to withold and pass on the Quarterly GST amount. Even if you're under the 55k pa limit you still need to pass on that GST. Many UBERX and UBER Black drivers assume that the GST component is dealt with by UBER. That is not the case.
> 
> So register for GST, pay income tax upfront and all will be fine


Thanks Sydney Uber. Are you an UberX driver? Obviously you're following correct procedure? Are you still making a decent amount after subtracting tax/GST?
My accountant is calling me today so I will see what he says...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

fooch said:


> So I emailed my accountant today to obtain information on how to operate as an independent UberX contractor. I gave him a brief description on the whole "P2P/ride share" side of Uber and what my obligations were to ensure I meet correct procedures when it comes to tax time.
> 
> Initially he advised that I require an ABN (Australian Business Number), when I advised that Uber does not require this from me he then proceeded to tell me that he wants to talk to me about it by phone.
> 
> ...


Keeping that day job in tact sounds like the best plan.


----------

